# What happened at EF or after EF?



## QuixoticMutt (Aug 30, 2009)

I heard something happened to Fluke, anyone know?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 30, 2009)

All I know is what Huskers posted in his journal:
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/914193/


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

he appers  to be geting better there is a jurnal  on his fa


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 14, 2009)

EF?


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

eurofurence


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2009)

God I am trying so hard right now not to make a joke.  I shouldn't...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> God I am trying so hard right now not to make a joke.  I shouldn't...



You may as well. You're already a horrible enough person as it is. :V


----------

